# Root for gingerbread...



## Bob-o

I know, I know. Im not asking for an eta. Im just curious if Alpharev will be getting gingerbread to work? Have they considered it?


----------



## andybones

dont know. sorry


----------



## kobowm

I was thinking about it and you only need the root method they currently have. You just need to downgrade the firmware to stock through hboot and then use the known root method through alpharevx. Confirm this with jcase before continuing. If you don't and brick your phone trying to be a hero then its nobodies fault but your own.


----------



## shoman24v

Does anyone know if people are looking for an exploit for Gingerbread?


----------



## abqnm

kobowm said:


> I was thinking about it and you only need the root method they currently have. You just need to downgrade the firmware to stock through hboot and then use the known root method through alpharevx. Confirm this with jcase before continuing. If you don't and brick your phone trying to be a hero then its nobodies fault but your own.


Verizon is sending me an Incredible 2 to replace a Droid X that has been replaced 5 times. (I love the X, but I am a phone junkie, so I usually won't refuse a chance to try a new device for free.) My concern is that if it comes with GB on it, how will I get root? I need root for at least 2 apps that I use daily. I can't seem to find anyone with a clear answer on this... Is it even possible to downgrade back to froyo? With the DX it is simple, as we have SBF files that will overwrite anything and can go up and back down as long as the bootloader version is the same. I am still reading up on the DInc2, but I haven't seen anyone say one way or another if it can be downgraded. Hopefully someone has this answer.


----------



## Bob-o

There is NO root for gb yet. They are working on it. There is no way back to froyo either. Patience is a virtue....


----------



## abqnm

Bob-o said:


> There is NO root for gb yet. They are working on it. There is no way back to froyo either. Patience is a virtue....


Thanks. That is not fun. I need root on a daily basis, so this may cause me issues. They already shipped the device, so lets hope it happens to still have 2.2 on it. If not, I get to try to convince Verizon that I should get the X2 instead. They offered me both, but I decided to try HTC for the first time since WinMo5. Yeah the bootloaders can be unlocked, but nothing else seems to be easier. Motos seem a bit more user friendly when it comes to root and flashing. (Not that any of that will stop me. I enjoy a challenge.)


----------



## phillyfisher

Forgive my noobness. Just moved from MOTO to HTC... The dinc2 can be unlocked? And it can be rooted? Can either happen if u are in on 2.3.3? My phone came with it.


----------



## g00s3y

abqnm said:


> Thanks. That is not fun. I need root on a daily basis, so this may cause me issues. They already shipped the device, so lets hope it happens to still have 2.2 on it. If not, I get to try to convince Verizon that I should get the X2 instead. They offered me both, but I decided to try HTC for the first time since WinMo5. Yeah the bootloaders can be unlocked, but nothing else seems to be easier. Motos seem a bit more user friendly when it comes to root and flashing. (Not that any of that will stop me. I enjoy a challenge.)


Just tell them that you are not happy with the INC2 if you want to go back to the X2. "You originally had that phone, and you were offered to try something else, you did and were unhappy and would rather have the X2", basically along the lines of what you could tell VZW.

Moto is more user friendly? Did you hit your head on a rock lol.


----------



## g00s3y

phillyfisher said:


> Forgive my noobness. Just moved from MOTO to HTC... The dinc2 can be unlocked? And it can be rooted? Can either happen if u are in on 2.3.3? My phone came with it.


Not if you are on Gingerbread, sorry.


----------



## SirVilhelm

Is anyone actively working on the Inc2 root? My girlfriend wants one but we always get phone that can be rooted.


----------



## cckeeler

I too would like to know if someone is actively working on getting root for GB. I have looked into getting an XTC clip, but my understanding is that there is no returning to stock after using one. That makes me nervous. I have always liked the idea of being able to return it to stock if I needed to. Does anyone know if there is a way to undo what the xtc clip does?


----------



## nitsuj17

afaik the exploit that they have *should* work on gb...yet...hasnt so far

all thats needed is temp root because hboot is still .97 on the gb ota...you get temproot and you should be able to use alpharevx and s-off

but thats just from what ive gathered...not gospel


----------



## moosc

Gb root is no go on all phones so far u have downgrade to a rootable version

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## bevreglett

"abqnm said:


> Thanks. That is not fun. I need root on a daily basis, so this may cause me issues. They already shipped the device, so lets hope it happens to still have 2.2 on it. If not, I get to try to convince Verizon that I should get the X2 instead. They offered me both, but I decided to try HTC for the first time since WinMo5. Yeah the bootloaders can be unlocked, but nothing else seems to be easier. Motos seem a bit more user friendly when it comes to root and flashing. (Not that any of that will stop me. I enjoy a challenge.)


There is a root follow u tube unroot incredible 2 or look for return to stock I rooted and unroot following guide 3x once again I'm rooted again now with revolution good luck and remember were there's a will there's a way


----------



## abqnm

"bevreglett said:


> There is a root follow u tube unroot incredible 2 or look for return to stock I rooted and unroot following guide 3x once again I'm rooted again now with revolution good luck and remember were there's a will there's a way


Thanks but that applies only if the phone is on froyo. Mine shipped with gingerbread so currently there is no method to root it. Hopefully they will find a way soon since they got the sensation and evo 3d s-off.

Sent from the magic handheld forum machine.


----------



## abqnm

But I have it and I like it. I am missing a few apps that need root but I can wait it out a bit. I plan to buy a Bionic or SGSII in a few months anyway.

Sent from the magic handheld forum machine.


----------



## shoman24v

nitsuj17 said:


> afaik the exploit that they have *should* work on gb...yet...hasnt so far
> 
> all thats needed is temp root because hboot is still .97 on the gb ota...you get temproot and you should be able to use alpharevx and s-off
> 
> but thats just from what ive gathered...not gospel


Hmm, maybe they didn't try to do the inc 2? Just wish we are able to get some more information as to the status. The HBOOT is correct, and how much different would a sense 3 gingerbread rom be from a sense 2.1...


----------



## nitsuj17

shoman24v said:


> Hmm, maybe they didn't try to do the inc 2? Just wish we are able to get some more information as to the status. The HBOOT is correct, and how much different would a sense 3 gingerbread rom be from a sense 2.1...


jcase and others are/were actively trying...its all over my head but the exploit for other gb htc phones involves msm_rotator which our phone doesnt have

sense 3 is pretty different from sense 2.1..visually its a big change, performance wise 2.1 might be a tick better just because 3 is more of a resource hog, but not by much


----------



## JAS_21

nitsuj17 said:


> jcase and others are/were actively trying...its all over my head but the exploit for other gb htc phones involves msm_rotator which our phone doesnt have
> 
> sense 3 is pretty different from sense 2.1..visually its a big change, performance wise 2.1 might be a tick better just because 3 is more of a resource hog, but not by much


I'm sure it's being worked on. The devs never make the progress public. If they did everyone would be bugging them for ETA's and so forth. They do what they do, because they enjoy it. If we're patient, I'm sure an exploit will be found. There's always a way, it just takes someone with more experience than most of us to find it


----------



## mlgjoe1023

Why can't you use an xtc clip to downgrade and gain s-off?


----------



## abqnm

"mlgjoe1023 said:


> Why can't you use an xtc clip to downgrade and gain s-off?


You can. That is a hardware method and no way to reverse though so most people wait for a software method. Plus the clip is not the cheapest.

Sent from the magic handheld forum machine.


----------



## mlgjoe1023

If I downgrade through a clip will I be stuck on that firmware?


----------



## abqnm

The clip doesn't downgrade you. It just removes s-off. You can then install Clockwork Mod recovery and install whatever rom you want or leave it be if you wish.


----------



## mlgjoe1023

How would I root then? Ginger bread 2.3.3?


----------



## abqnm

mlgjoe1023 said:


> How would I root then? Ginger bread 2.3.3?


As mentioned in this thread several times, the ONLY way to root 2.3.3 is with an XTC Clip. No software method.


----------



## jbarcus81

abqnm said:


> As mentioned in this thread several times, the ONLY way to root 2.3.3 is with an XTC Clip. No software method.


Well now that looks scary ..


----------



## abqnm

It could change in the future if someone finds an exploit for it. Nobody announces progress on things like that because the trolls come out of the woodwork at even a hint that it might work. Too hard for them to work with people asking them every 10 seconds when will it be released. So just wait it out or go with the XTC Clip.


----------



## jbarcus81

"abqnm said:


> It could change in the future if someone finds an exploit for it. Nobody announces progress on things like that because the trolls come out of the woodwork at even a hint that it might work. Too hard for them to work with people asking them every 10 seconds when will it be released. So just wait it out or go with the XTC Clip.


Not an issue with me... I am annoyed that it seems to be a difficult exploit to find, but I know people are working on it and will find it... And just enjoying my phone cause its a damn good phone!!! They just need some time and once it's found, we will be the second to know...


----------



## Bretski169

HAHAHA just my luck, I owned a thunderbolt, didnt like it really, the 4glte is just hard to develop for currently. so I return it, get an INC2, knowing I could root and install my fav aosp rom, and what do you know the thing already had gingerbread on it.  stupid big companies with their faces and shoes.


----------



## whostoblame

Bretski169 said:


> HAHAHA just my luck, I owned a thunderbolt, didnt like it really, the 4glte is just hard to develop for currently. so I return it, get an INC2, knowing I could root and install my fav aosp rom, and what do you know the thing already had gingerbread on it.  stupid big companies with their faces and shoes.


I did this exact same thing. Oh man, you should have seen my face. But in all honesty this phone is amazing on battery life and seems, to me at least, that it is bug free.


----------



## Ericsignals

Revolutionary has been updated and can root incredible 2 gingerbread


----------



## zschiffman

http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?t=2923


----------

